
Radiohead to Testify Against the RIAA - vaksel
http://torrentfreak.com/raiohead-to-testify-against-the-riaa-090404/
======
tsally
Even if they were completely selfish, Radiohead makes any money lost by their
DRM free stance back on press and popularity. Based on what I've read about
them, this isn't how they operate at all, but it's nice when you can change
the world and make a profit at the same time.

~~~
unalone
What do you mean, "this isn't how they operate at all?" Operate regarding
what? Citation?

~~~
jibiki
He means they're not completely selfish, and the anti-DRM stance isn't just a
cynical front.

